# Windows Update Error 80072EB2



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I think it is working now, but it was weird and I'm wondering if you have an opinion. 
I have an older P4 Asus p4C800-E Deluxe Mobo. It previously had Windows 7 32 bit on it, which I loaded, and now I was rebuilding it for resale.
It had 1GB of RAM and I updated it to 2GB. 
I deleted both partitions and installed Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit. Windows installed fine, but at the last step of configuration, it took a long time about 10 or 15 minutes. After Windows loaded, I immediately went to Windows Update to do the 200 + updates. It sat there loading for 10 minutes then came up with the Windows Update Error *80072EB2*.
I did the Microsoft Fix it. I had no security software installed, the only Firewall was the Windows one. I re-registered all .dll files and every other troubled shooting step. I ran Check Disk on the HDD, and ran the Microsoft Memory test. Everything came out fine. Windows works perfectly. The internet works perfectly. All other computers on the network can download from Windows Update. But It kept coming back with the same error *80072EB2*.. 
I thought it had something to do with the last part of the install, so I booted from the disc, deleted both partitions and reinstalled again. Went to Windows Update. same error* 80072EB2*. There is a solid wired internet connection. I can manually install Updates, which I will do if Windows Update takes a long time, I will manually download and install *IE11*, after that Windows Update works and shows all available updates. but not this time. So, I manually downloaded *.Net Framework 4.0*. that loaded fine also but the Same Windows Update error *80072EB2*.
I decided to leave it overnight. When I looked at it this morning it had the Yellow flag on the Shut Down button showing there were updates to install. I shut down and it is now installing 185 updates. Weird


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As you probably know, Windows 7 can be stupid with Updates, in that it will download and ready them for installation, without the consent of the user, as long as the settings are set correctly.

Now, even though it has downloaded them and prepped them for installation, it will still allow the user to Check for Updates, Display the number of updates, and then go ahead and redownload them. This results in a failure as Windows has already done this in advanced and is waiting the restart command to install them. Simple fix is to restart.

I recently had an HP laptop that was giving me a similar issue to what you have now, sorry I can't recall the error code. I would install updates like normal, however, one of the updates was refusing to install. What I found out is that Windows had scheduled a time and date to install it, it warned me that the PC would be shut down to finish the update at 2:00AM Tomorrow; to give you an example time. I have a feeling that's what's going on with your PC. It's waiting for that scheduled time to install the updates. When you try to install them, it won't let you as Windows is already trying to do so.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Windows updates would scan and scan and scan and then stop and give the error, no updates would be available. the Shut Down button did not have the Yellow flag to allow you to restart or shutdown and install the updates. No updates were coming through at _all._ No way to update, unless I manually searched for a specific update and then I could install it manually. I just left it over night and finally the automatic Updates kicked in after 12 hours or so, and it allowed me to shut down or restart to install Updates. Or I could have chosen at that point to go to Windows Update and it would install them that way, I chose to shut down. Now it is at 158 updates out of 186 have finished downloading and installing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Humm, very strange then how it works now then...

Does *%windir%\Windowsupdate.log* have any useful information to report?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Updates got stuck at 158 installing after several hours, so I had to uplug the machine. Now it boots up, And Windows update comes up with 185 Updates are ready to be downloaded. I am moving on to another machine for now, but it looks like now Windows Update is moving again on that machine.


----------

